# Tail help



## Saintversa (Sep 13, 2010)

i currently do not own my own tail yet, and i have a friend nice enough to make me one cause apparently shes legit at sewing.

but shes asking me for like.. a blue print of a tail? or a tutorial for making a fur tail, tried youtube and couldnt find any good ones, can anyone help me out?

and were trying to make a big fluffy bushy tail, all white, with a black tip at the end..

anyone got any suggestions?? and also where can i find the material at? can it be found at any fabric place?

sorry for the many questions.. ^^'

and this is kinda like the tail i want except the colors are switched.







i found that pic on google. XP


----------



## Deo (Sep 13, 2010)

The tail you posted is made by Matrices, and here is the exact tutorial on the process> 
http://matrices.net/makingtails.asp


As for fur there is Distinctive Fabrics Long Faux Fur and Extra Long.
Fabric.com
CR Crafts
NFT
Mendels
I'mStuffedFur
And White Wolf's shop here> http://whitewolf.denofwolves.com/fur.html


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 13, 2010)

do you know any stores?? like on location.

im not looking for online shops due to the "http" i dun order from sites like that cause ive had my info stolen that way before. =P


----------



## Bir (Sep 14, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> do you know any stores?? like on location.
> 
> im not looking for online shops due to the "http" i dun order from sites like that cause ive had my info stolen that way before. =P


 
No.

Stores don't sell tails.

I know of one, but the tails are absolute crap. Hot Topic. If you can't buy online, you're not going to get a custom tail. Sorry. : /


----------



## Jesie (Sep 14, 2010)

Hot Topic sells tails?

You may find a few Halloween costume tails at costume shops too this time of year, but as Bir said, they will all be crap.


----------



## Bir (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah. They look like the things that are attached to dog toys at Walmart. : / Thy're very tiny, and feel like.... boar hair.


----------



## Bir (Sep 14, 2010)

It's very hard to find good faux fur fabric. That's why I simply don't use it. I'm not going to go way out of my way or buy things online as often as I'd need to finish commissions.

But, if you're lucky enough to have one around, check Joanne Fabrics or Hancock (Usually sucks, but SOMETIMES they have stuff) or perhaps Hobby Lobby to find your faux fur. PLEASE make sure that you buy the same TYPE of fabric for both colors. Nothing is more bothersome that having multicolored tails made with different kinds of fur. It shows, big time. If the pile length is different, it will look like crap. : /

Or, if you want, you can use yarn. You can buy it very cheaply, but it takes a long long time.


----------



## Furr (Sep 14, 2010)

Blueprintâ€¦ itâ€™s a essentially a furry pillow, you really donâ€™t need an intense draft for a simple hanging fox tailâ€¦


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> It's very hard to find good faux fur fabric. That's why I simply don't use it. I'm not going to go way out of my way or buy things online as often as I'd need to finish commissions.
> 
> But, if you're lucky enough to have one around, check Joanne Fabrics or Hancock (Usually sucks, but SOMETIMES they have stuff) or perhaps Hobby Lobby to find your faux fur. PLEASE make sure that you buy the same TYPE of fabric for both colors. Nothing is more bothersome that having multicolored tails made with different kinds of fur. It shows, big time. If the pile length is different, it will look like crap. : /
> 
> Or, if you want, you can use yarn. You can buy it very cheaply, but it takes a long long time.


 
yeah theres a joanne fabrics close by too, il check it out. =] 

and ugh.. yeah i know.. i went to party city and i saw only one tail.. and its a black cats tail. XP


----------



## Bir (Sep 14, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> yeah theres a joanne fabrics close by too, il check it out. =]
> 
> and ugh.. yeah i know.. i went to party city and i saw only one tail.. and its a black cats tail. XP


 
Yeah, Party City is.... eugh. XD

I wish you luck! Joannes is usually one of the better chain stores for fabric.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> Yeah, Party City is.... eugh. XD
> 
> I wish you luck! Joannes is usually one of the better chain stores for fabric.


 
hehe thanks.. if this all works out, il post a pic of the tail on here. =]]]

but any other references you could throw at me here would be awesome too. :3


----------



## Bir (Sep 14, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> hehe thanks.. if this all works out, il post a pic of the tail on here. =]]]
> 
> but any other references you could throw at me here would be awesome too. :3


 
Well.. Faux fur isn't what I work with, so I don't know much about it, other than my personal opinions.  I work with yarn.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 14, 2010)

true true, how much does fabric like that usually round up too?


----------



## Bir (Sep 14, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> true true, how much does fabric like that usually round up too?


 
Usually good fabric is between $15 and $20 a yard. And you'll only need around one yard for a tail anyway. Then you have to buy stuffing, that's another $4. xP


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 14, 2010)

lol nice, i thought it would be more than that, and long do you think the tail in that picture is?? cause thats about the same length i want mine to be


----------



## Bir (Sep 14, 2010)

25 inches, give or take. : 3


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks you :3


----------



## Bir (Sep 14, 2010)

No problem! ^^


----------



## Deo (Sep 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> do you know any stores?? like on location.
> 
> im not looking for online shops due to the "http" i dun order from sites like that cause ive had my info stolen that way before. =P


 
Any physical store wikll be filled with "funfur" also known as the bane of every fursuiter. It is cheap, crappy, stingy, thin backed, short, mangled, awful stuff. Sometimes you can get lucky and find good fur at Joannes or Hancock Fabrics, however if you are ne and don't know how to tell good faux fur from bad don't go in or you'll grab some shitty fur not knowing that it's shit. Suck it up and buy your fur online from the sites I listed, they are rputable stores that have quality fur, anywhere else will sell you crap to make a buck.



Bir said:


> Well.. Faux fur isn't what I work with, so I don't know much about it, other than my personal opinions. I work with yarn.


 
Good faux fur fabric will run you betwee $18-60 a yard. Anything less than $18 should set off huge alarms to not use it.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 15, 2010)

I've never had much luck with Joannes for fur. They get some stuff in close to Halloween but it's never great quality.
I have more luck with Hancock, but that's because I work there. I know exactly when we get good stuff in, but even still there isn't much of a variety.

If you want a large assortment of colors in good quality the only place you really got is online. Unless you live close to a store like mendel's, it's the only place you'll find what you really need.

Fursuit making is an expensive business if done correctly, why do you think so many people commission suits rather than make them themselves?


----------



## Deo (Sep 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Fursuit making is expensive and *time consuming* if done correctly, why do you think so many people commission suits rather than make them themselves?



Exactly. If it was a LOL trip to just any fabric store with the making being easy and fast there'd be no need for artists to make fursuits on commission and no reason for people to commission suits. This is not a cheap hobby, crack out your debit card and save up for shipping costs.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 15, 2010)

i guess.... il check it out online then if i dont find anything at the location stores


----------



## Kaidanightsong (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd try knitting and quilting stores along with fabric stores


----------



## Deo (Sep 16, 2010)

Kaidanightsong said:


> I'd try knitting and quilting stores along with fabric stores


 
What is this? People you cannot find good faux fur just anywhere. It's one of those things that needs to be ordered online. Knitting store. Goddamnnit.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 16, 2010)

dumb newb is dumb.

How much fur do you see in knitting/quilting projects? Absolutely none, so why would a knitting/quilting store sell faux fur? Damn you are so dumb.


----------



## Bir (Sep 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What is this? People you cannot find good faux fur just anywhere. It's one of those things that needs to be ordered online. Knitting store. Goddamnnit.


 

XD

As much as this would work for me, I agree. But I don't know how much quality the OP is looking for. It seems like OP just wants to make a tail, regardless of how nice the fur is. And ya know, some people just don't care. Fake fur is fake fur. But that's why there are specialty fursuit makers and just fursuit makers. : /


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

okay. Now for the blueprint most really don't help..or depending on where you go its gonna look like a skunk's tail attached to your butt (my first mistake when i first made a tail) Your going for a tube like shape that ends with a tapered end. So i suggest you draw or sketch what each piece is going to be (i'd say about 4 parts would go to the tail. Back and front and for each color) 

You really should buy online. Jo-anns usually has terrible grizzly fun fur that would make someone think you just took toothbrush strands and glued them on. So quality fir is the best. Also you will want some polyfill. Its the stuffing inside pillows and such. 

Sewing is not hard. Its just very time consuming if you don't own a sewing machine (which i wouldn't use because fur can get caught and mess up the machine)


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 16, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> okay. Now for the blueprint most really don't help..or depending on where you go its gonna look like a skunk's tail attached to your butt (my first mistake when i first made a tail) Your going for a tube like shape that ends with a tapered end. So i suggest you draw or sketch what each piece is going to be (i'd say about 4 parts would go to the tail. Back and front and for each color)
> 
> You really should buy online. Jo-anns usually has terrible grizzly fun fur that would make someone think you just took toothbrush strands and glued them on. So quality fir is the best. Also you will want some polyfill. Its the stuffing inside pillows and such.
> 
> Sewing is not hard. Its just very time consuming if you don't own a sewing machine (which i wouldn't use because fur can get caught and mess up the machine)


 

aight, and yeah shes got a machine, and the quality isnt that much i guess, im pretty much looking for the same kind as in the picture i posted.


----------



## Deo (Sep 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> *The tail you posted is made by Matrices, and here is the exact tutorial on the process> *
> *http://matrices.net/makingtails.asp*
> 
> 
> ...


 

FURRIES, why the hell is it so hard to get you to understand this stuff? 
1. Buy your fur online from the above listed sources. 
2. Use a turorial. Here's another one> [LINK] and  [LINK]
3. No you can't use knitting supplies/paper/ducttape/superglue on your fursuit. 
4. No you can't make a fursuit out of shitty materials as it _will_ fall apart and make you look creepy. 





Creepy like this^


----------

